# here is a few pics of my nyererei young ones.



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

i had 8 in the tank as they where growing out, now there is only 3 in there. i think there all males tho. (not good together i know) i am moving them to another tank soon. can you tell me what type ther are? or where there from? is this them?http://fishprofiles.com/profiles/marine/Cichlids/Pundamilia_nyererei/ what do you think a group of 1 male 4-5 females would be worth? i will up load a pic of the parents in a bit. the father has dark black on the bottom of his body. thanks


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

this is a 6 month old pic. he has much better colors now. i will try and take some new pics tonight.
what is the best food for these guys? thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi this fish eats almost everything yu'll give him, it"s an opportunistic feeder in the wild with a insect diet in its major part. so a food with good proteins and fibers will be good. A male and 3 or 4 females is a good ratio but yu'll have to put more holes and rocks once yur fish will be sexually active(' to give more hideouts for the females).
xris
it's almost impossible to tell where the fish is from( I can say to what it looks similar or close but without certainty)


----------



## rileysfish (Nov 21, 2010)

where did you get these im just dying to get my hands on some but unable to locate them.


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm no expert by any means, but I feed my nyererei NLS along with all the other species. They are on the agressive side. I currently have two males and one female in with my mbunas. One of the males is absolutely the alpha of the tank, but the chases are short and mainly just to keep other fish out of his territory. The other male hangs out nearby but out of direct eyesight generally and defends his smaller territory. I have a holding female in an isolation tank.


----------

